# Weight of Felt C3 fork?



## waynesan76 (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find the weight spec of the Felt C3 fork which comes stock on some felt bikes? I've tried all of the usuals (weight weenies, RBR, Google, Felt Cust Svc). The customer service at Felt gave me a bad first impression. They told me "we don't know the weight of the individual components." That's not too reassuring, coming direct from the manufacturer of a bike I just spent $$$ on. Anyway, if you have any info, please reply. I don't want to remove the wheel, brake, stem and fork just to weigh it.
Thanks.


----------

